# WB Home Ent. Announces - Wonder Woman: Commemorative Edition



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT HONORS THE ICONIC CHARACTER WITH THE RE-RELEASE OF
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST REVIEWED ANIMATED FILMS
> 
> ...


----------

